# NMC show video clip



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

I found this - a show at Sowood from last year. It looks well run and so much fun!!! I was thrilled to be able to have a little peek at what goes on - I suppose I'm just curious, and so jealous of the standard of shows you have in the UK. :mrgreen: Everyone looks like they're having a fabulous time.






I love the way the vid starts with setting the scene for the rural location. For a moment though I was a bit confused... I was thinking, wow, they are BIG mice, and very cow like in appearance... :lol: England is so beautiful, and there's so much history. It couldn't be more different to Australia!

It was interesting seeing the exhibits being examined by the judges - obviously very talented and experienced in small animal wrangling. 

The winning mouse was just stunning. It was fascinating to see video, it bought the animals to life more than still pics.


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Ta! That's Champion Loganberry's Golden Axe. Video by Eric Jukes.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Loganberry Likes winning because she gets Kissed a lot. We like it when she wins.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Wight Isle Stud said:


> Loganberry Likes winning because she gets Kissed a lot. We like it when she wins.


:lol:


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

it's lovely!


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

I would love to see the photos of the winners. Not many people seem to do that...it's sad. *sob and look hopeful*


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

I'll put some of her up next week


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Loganberry said:


> I'll put some of her up next week


HORRAY!

And btw..you are adorable!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

This video was lovely. I was a little thrown by the cattle, but I stuck it out.


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

candycorn said:


> And btw..you are adorable!


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Here she is, Champion Loganberry's Golden Axe - she had been in her maxi for about 36 hours at this point, plus the show, so she was tired, but still looking good:


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

she is stunning


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Well deserved win! She is stunning! What a beautiful clean lady you have there! WOW!


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

She is no more now, but I have a line of silvers and doves from her and her sisters - not many chams - New challenge!


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

What an exquisite mouse! She's a champagne? Her colour is so striking and delicate - it's much paler than what we have. I think I recall that this is what the standard calls for with the NMC?


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Yes - it should have a pinkish tinge, just like the drink.


----------



## icedmice (Oct 4, 2009)

Sorry, delayed, only just found it now.

LOL what a naughty Dutch!
Those big thick long tails make ours look like they have noodles attached to their bottom  .
So much eye candy!

Cheers for posting that Cathie!


----------

